# Where did you buy your camera?



## VannahRose143 (Sep 29, 2011)

A camera shop? Best Buy? Online?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Vannah.. you aren't related to Onion, are you?   

Online... Amazon.


----------



## KmH (Sep 29, 2011)

The 5 DSLR's I currently have, I bought used from various private sellers.


----------



## VannahRose143 (Sep 29, 2011)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Vannah.. you aren't related to Onion, are you?
> 
> Online... Amazon.



I don't even know who onion is lol


----------



## Hickeydog (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought my body from Amazon.


----------



## marmots (Sep 29, 2011)

local camera store


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 29, 2011)

VannahRose143 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea.. I know... I was teasing! He was an individual that asked a LOT of questions, similar to what you are asking. His were usually more volatile, though!


----------



## KmH (Sep 29, 2011)

I think Onion got banned too!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 29, 2011)

BHPHOTO


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 29, 2011)

Jackscamera


----------



## Alpha500 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ebay, ex display model in perfect condition with kit lens, box, caps, ect...

Very good price.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought a 1D4 from a guy on the corner selling Canon seconds.  He had a whole slew of them that had been improperly badged "Cannon" so he was selling them cheap and I got a deal.  Dude was totally legit and is supposed to hold a 300 2.8 aside for me when he gets some.  :lmao:

I actually buy all my stuff from Adorama.


----------



## skieur (Sep 29, 2011)

Two camera stores that have been in business for a very long time.  They know the area thoroughly.

skieur


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 29, 2011)

Local brick-n-mortar store.


----------



## usayit (Sep 29, 2011)

Ebay and local store.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Sep 29, 2011)

Ivam's Camera in Moncton. I am very happy with my Camom 50D.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 29, 2011)

Adorama and Buy/Sell sections on this forum and Photocamel.


----------



## malkav41 (Sep 30, 2011)

KEH.com


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Sep 30, 2011)

I buy most of my gear from private sellers


----------



## Forkie (Sep 30, 2011)

Warehouse Express


----------



## flatflip (Sep 30, 2011)

I like Adorama's 30 day, no-hassle, no-RMA return policy.


----------



## bruce282 (Sep 30, 2011)

D90 - Local camera shop, D2Xs and F3 - KEH.

Bruce


----------



## bazooka (Sep 30, 2011)

Craigslist and visitek.ca.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 30, 2011)

I bought my Camera on Ebay. It was from a brick and mortar store that sold on ebay. They were taking kits apart and selling the camera and lens seperately. I got a 7D body for like $1440 less than 6 months after they came out. Thats over $100 less than bhphoto has them for NOW. They were an authorized seller as well so it had a full warranty.

I buy my lenses and accessories from either Adorama or Bhphoto, but bought all of my high dollar lenses from people on craigslist.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I bought my camera at Best Buy. 

Pat


----------



## ann (Sep 30, 2011)

my local camera store, been doing business with them since 84' when I moved here.


----------



## Orrin (Sep 30, 2011)

B&H Photo and Amazon.com


----------



## trizzo (Sep 30, 2011)

I bought my camera and all my gear in one Slovak store called MegaFoto (www.megafoto.sk). Good prices, good staff in there and many things which I need in one place.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kundalini (Sep 30, 2011)

Of the four bodies on hand, they were purchased from....
Canon EOS 501N (?).....I don't know, it's been that long.
Nikon D300..... B&H.com
Nikon D700..... Photos4Less.com
Olympus E-P3..... OlympusUSA.com


But then you should consider this as a system thing also.  There are so many ancilliary components that will creep into you Wish List.  Some of the other places off the top of my head in no particular order.  Adorama and B&H are a given (new & used).

Southeastern Camera (finally discovered they price match Adorama and B&H), Peace Camera and Wolf/Ritz Camera are my local camera shops.
Paul C. Buff
Gadget Infinity
Alzo Digital
Thomas Distributing
Thom Hogan
Amazon
Barnes & Nobel
Adobe
Photograhers Warehouse
TPF Marketplace
Craigs List
A couple of places in Hong Kong via eBay
Tiger Direct
WalMart
Target
Various workshops and seminars
SmugMug, Bay Photo and the other lab
mpix


There are more, but stating where you bought you camera is a small portion of the pie.


----------



## TCD photography (Sep 30, 2011)

Amazon


----------



## Overread (Sep 30, 2011)

Lets see:

400D Jessops 
7D Amazon (was Dixons, but they cancelled the order because I didn't get the phone when they called because of the difference of my billing and delivery addresses)
Mystery camera second hand from some guy in Scotland


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 30, 2011)

42nd street.......photo.


----------



## knwnasrob (Sep 30, 2011)

My friend is the type of guy who buys electronics, keeps them in hella good condition, then gets bored and sells it in a couple months lol 
Sold me his hardly used T2I Kit (even had a screen protector on the LCD!), 40$ camera bag, 3rd party battery grip for 575$ 


Bought my T50 w/ 50mm1.8 at one of those collectible sales that malls have every now and then with all the stands lol


----------



## Jon0807 (Oct 2, 2011)

At the time ritzcamera was the cheapest I could find the Canon 40d.  It was even on backorder but I got it fairly quick.  Everything else I get from adorama.  I'm now looking to get a 7d if I can manage to find the funds and I will probably get it from adorama.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 2, 2011)

Bought 40D, batterygrip, two batteries, double battery charger, custom neck strap, a small lowepro bag, nifty fifty, lens pen and a AA battery adapter for the grip from a friend who was upgrading to a 7D.


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 2, 2011)

Camera and first 2 lenses at Best Buy, then another lens through Adorama, and finally, my Sigma through a nearby camera store.


----------



## kojack (Oct 2, 2011)

Bought my complete a350 kit from eBay.  Got it 450 bucks cheaper than the Sony store.


----------



## pen (Oct 2, 2011)

Henrys camera

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 2, 2011)

Old XSi from Henry's
New 7D from Best Buy

Accessories from Kijiji, and random websites.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2011)

About half directly from Nikon, and the other half equally between local camera stores and Craig's List.


----------



## jedensuscg (Oct 3, 2011)

Amazon...  If i was in Texas still I would probably have went to a camera store so I could get a feel for the camera, but being stationed on this tiny island in Alaska, I was forced to go online or go to a tiny Walmart.  Amazingly, the vendor I got my kit from shipped USPS and it only took a week to get from NY to Kodiak...where as FedEx or UPS can sometimes takes 2 months!


----------



## z1rick (Oct 25, 2011)

Tigerdirect.com, they had a close out sale.


----------



## Patrice (Oct 25, 2011)

Bodies from The Camera Store, Vistek, Henry's. Other stuff from B&H, Adorama, Saneal.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 25, 2011)

Probably 85% of my gear comes from adorama. Maybe 10% from B&H. I prefer to order from Adorama and to go in to B&H when I am in NYC. The other 5% comes off of craigslist when the newest failures liquidate.


----------



## TheForestMan (Oct 25, 2011)

Mr Lau's camera shop in Central, Hong Kong.


----------



## sanmusa (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought my current Canon 60D from AAFES, the military exchange store. It was the last 60D for sale in Alaska (no kidding),  and I had just sold my Rebel XTi to buy a 60D. I was leaving the next day on a trip from Alaska to Alabama, so I begged the manager to sell me the display mode. I got the camera with a 10% discount after all. I love the 60D, leaps and bounds over the Rebel XTi.


----------



## BlairWright (Oct 26, 2011)

Local brick-n-mortar store. 						

Service Photo om Baltimore MD, great local shop


----------



## michaelschaap (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought and am awaiting to receive mine from Amazon.

Michael Schaap


----------



## in4m8ion (Oct 26, 2011)

Newegg.com excellent service, great prices


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 27, 2011)

eBay. 


--
Sent from my Droid Bionic.


----------



## tlamour (Nov 15, 2011)

Adorama store in NYC.

D7000, iPhone 3GS


----------



## VannahRose143 (Nov 16, 2011)

tlamour said:
			
		

> Adorama store in NYC.
> 
> D7000, iPhone 3GS



Sweet choice of DSLR


----------



## FireRescueFL (Nov 19, 2011)

-Got my 7D and 18-55mm used on eBay. Only 33 clicks on her. 
-Bought my 50mm 1.8 gen1 right here from a member!
-Got a 55-250mm IS on CragsList. 
-And bought my Zeikos grip new on eBay for a great price but had a terrible experience with the seller so I won't be buying from them ever again. 
-Misc other junk from eBay as well. 

---Chris


----------



## Dailyrush (Nov 19, 2011)

In an online store in Denmark


----------

